# Do Any Seniors Here Hire Outside Help to Walk Their Dogs?



## SeaBreeze (Apr 1, 2016)

Our dog is under a year old, and we're in our early to mid sixties.  We go to the park every weekday with the dog, and he can run free once we get there.  We have a big back yard, so it wouldn't be terrible if he couldn't go out for walks or to the park for awhile.  On weekends, I take him to different areas for walks just to socialize him, get him used to traffic and strange places and people.

At the park we see a lot of folks much older than us still enjoying the outdoors with their pets, young or old.  Some have canes or walking sticks to help them along the natural trails and roads.

In the distant future, if we can no longer take out dog out for frequent walks, we would probably find someone in the neighborhood who was mature, responsible and trustworthy to walk the dog for us.  I hope that day never comes, we still are very active and hope to stay that way, but one never knows what the future holds.

Does anyone here hire someone from the outside to walk their dog(s)?  Anyone have a friend or neighbor that has volunteered to do it without pay?


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 1, 2016)

I've actually applied to a bunch of dog walking services. But yeah I hear you. I've had a miracle and my ankle is much better somehow. But if something happened to me hubby couldn't handle either dog on his own. Even hoofing beside the youngest would be too much. If my son moved out he would have to hire someone.


----------



## Wrigley's (Apr 1, 2016)

I voluntarily walk my neighbor's dog. Totally different situation - I'm 64 and he's 36 I think. He works all day, so I walk his fat little dog. In exchange he feeds my fish whenever I'm gone for more than a couple days.  

I'd do it for him even if he didn't feed my fish, so, point is, people do volunteer to walk people's dogs.


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 1, 2016)

Hubby also has a friend at work. Going on vacation for a week and a cute beagle. Sure I'll help him out.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Apr 1, 2016)

This is what I got for Lily when I fractured my neck and could not walk her


----------



## vickyNightowl (Apr 1, 2016)

BW,that's so cute! Hahahha


----------



## jujube (Apr 1, 2016)

After my last experience walking a dog, I'm not walking even a wiener dog again.


----------



## deesierra (Apr 2, 2016)

I have been considering hiring a dog walker. My knees are shot and even a mile walk puts me in a lot of pain. My fur kids need more than a mile I think.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 3, 2016)

BlunderWoman, does Lily really enjoy that?  I've seen those for cats but never knew anyone who had one.  Seems ideal for exercise, a lot safer than a treadmill.


----------



## Redd (Apr 4, 2016)

We have a neighborhood teen that is mentally challenged. She loves animals and the animals love her. She makes sure to clean up the poop and it works out well for all. Those she works for pay her but my guess is she would do it for free.


----------

